# Please no more!



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 9, 2009)

So besides the neighbors steer being loose around here. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=645 , I find problems out to the barn. The water pump kicks on and off right away. Pauses and kicks on again. There's a lame heifer. Then I walk into the milk house and the milk compressor is running? The milk truck was here 4 hours before and the bulk tank is empty. I still have more chores to do but, not sure I really want to!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 9, 2009)

kitty dont ya just love when the milk truck picks the milk up an leaves the dang tank on NOT.they would leave our milk tank on an tick me off.so id check everytime they picked milk up.lame heifers are no fun to deal with either.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 9, 2009)

I headed back out after my post here and the neighbor's brother stopped to tell me a small heifer was out. 

SOMEONE PLEASE CALL THE GUYS IN WHITE TO COME GET ME!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 9, 2009)

but peanut an kutekitten need you.an the guys in the white coat would just take you away.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 9, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but peanut an kutekitten need you.an the guys in the white coat would just take you away.


Thier taking me away this afternoon sounds good to me! 

At least milking went off without a problem. Still more of the other mess to deal with. DH has the water problem taken careof and is feeding heifers. I guess I need to go back out and see about dealing with more of it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 9, 2009)

just dont get to tired dealing with everything.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 9, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> just dont get to tired dealing with everything.


I was to tired before hand. I've been fighting a migrane the last few days and that's draining. 

We have the lame heifer in but, will have to wait for her to calm down before looking at her foot. DH fed the heifers so they came back up and we're going to wait on the fence as they will stay up here with the hay, if not I will have to go around it but, they should stay. Chores are finally all done.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't you just hate days like that? Where everything just seems to go from bad to worse?

Hope things look up for you soon.  

BTW, was that in fact one of your heifers that got out on you? You never mentioned anything about that afterwards...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, it was one of ours. I had the fence off to put the lame heifer over and she went through. She was only munching in the ditch right there and came back in the yard easy enough.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry you had "one of them days" Kitty!

My day tried to be one of them, it was too windy to burn! 
So I just hopped on the tractor and spent the day moving fill! Of course every bucket load had BIG rocks in it! 
I figure, if the guys don't like the big rocks in the road, they are welcome to move them!


----------

